# Smallest emtb frame



## wallydog (May 18, 2017)

I have a friend who can not find an emtb with low enough standover for him. Does anyone know of a XS framed e-mtb? Girls frames will work but he has found none low enough.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Haibike used to have a "very small" model with, I think, 24" wheels. Might look into that if none of the other OEM's have one small enough.


----------



## Andrie (Jun 5, 2020)

Try Liv. They’re significantly lower than Giant.


----------



## wallydog (May 18, 2017)

Thanks all.
I am going to send him to the LIV dealer. There are no e-bikes in stock at the stores anyway so ordering up may be the only way to go.


----------



## wallydog (May 18, 2017)

FYI. He found a 2020 Liv XS Intrigue at a LBS and bought it. It is the smallest emtb out there with 27.5 wheels. He has tried everything available. Real nice looking bike. He feels pretty lucky given the hot e-bike market to have one.


----------



## Callender (Mar 25, 2014)

Glad he found something! My friend had a Liv, but switched this summer to an XS Levo SL. She's only 4'11" and her seat post only goes down about an inch, so she's gets her butt buzzed on the steeps!


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

I hate that about 29 inch wheels for us shorter folk and I'm surprised there aren't more comments about the "wheel-butt buzz" on steep downhills. Where did she find an XS Levo SL ? My understanding is that they are only available in the aluminum frame...in Europe.


----------



## Andrie (Jun 5, 2020)

I’m 5’9” and still get butt buzz once in a while with 29er. Never happen with 27.5. I still like 27.5 better but might be the case of getting used as I only have the 29er since May.


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

I run my small Levo SL as a mullet, 29 front 27.5 rear. I still can get butt buzz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

